# A problem with SDVs that only I see?



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So I had a discussion with one of my passengers today.

I thought popped into my mind with SDVs.

People are going to drag their feet like no ones business getting in and out of these things.

With no human to push them along...


These things could easily have far lower trip/hour count than a human driven one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The companies would have strict time limits I imagine. At 5:01 they start driving away, even if the person is standing outside the car about to open the door. No emotions, no remorse. 2:01 for Pool or Line.

Naturally, the companies would try to capitalize on this like Lyft did last year. "Would you like to purchase an extra 5 minutes wait time for only $5?"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

sure, that could happen but I think the companies will quickly adjust, simply raise the per minute rate. Sdv's will be much more efficient on the other end in terms of dispatching, they have a great idea about demand. So their scheduling algorithm will be a lot more efficient and dynamic based on calls coming in. you can also be sure that they will start charging more if they have to go 20 minutes away to get someone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> The companies would have strict time limits I imagine. At 5:01 they start driving away, even if the person is standing outside the car about to open the door. No emotions, no remorse. 2:01 for Pool or Line.
> 
> Naturally, the companies would try to capitalize on this like Lyft did last year. "Would you like to purchase an extra 5 minutes wait time for only $5?"


They will DRIVE OFF WITH UNATTENDED BABIES !

Seeing Eye Dogs.

Heart Medication.

Grandmas oxygen Tank !

With Grandma still Attached !

MAYHEM !

MAYHEM EVERYWHERE !!!

I was drug 2 1/2 miles by my EVIL ROBO CAR !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ayup. What T said. A timer will let them know and the happy to serve you bubble will be on it's merry way. As ToHunt said, with your baby.

"_Maybe the Uber eat yer baby" _
(not the Dingo)


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

The self driving car company can move cars to where they're needed. The only tool Uber has to move cars around is surge. How can Uber compete with a sdc company, when the sdc car company can move cars to where they need to be at almost no cost, while Uber has to raise prices 2 to 3 times, yet Uber's still not able to move cars exactly where they're needed. Answer - Uber can't compete.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MHM. Uber will be the SDV company. In this scenario, we are the ones not involved.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> MHM. Uber will be the SDV company. In this scenario, we are the ones not involved.


I doubt Uber survives. But yes, human drivers will soon not be involved.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> I doubt Uber survives. But yes, human drivers will soon not be involved.


Uber will be fine. Waymo is the one you should worry about.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber will be fine. Waymo is the one you should worry about.


???

Waymo is a division of Google, talk about deep pockets... and they are currently leading the SDC horse race. What makes you think they will fold? Or did I interpret your post wrong?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> ???
> 
> Waymo is a division of Google, talk about deep pockets... and they are currently leading the SDC horse race. What makes you think they will fold? Or did I interpret your post wrong?


Sure Waymo can lose almost unlimited money but even Google can't get a patent on magic. Three years from now you'll still be telling us SDCs are coming.

Edit. For anyone who missed it here's the thread about Waymo trying to get a patent on "magic". 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/vigi...o-from-patenting-key-lidar-technology.287369/


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SDC rideshare dreams are fantastical futurism meets irrational exuberance. Fail to plan = plab to fail, Waymo. How will you stop sex in your cars? What about changing dirty diapers on the rear seats?


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

The pax will be sent an alert that the meter is still running because the door was not closed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber will be fine. Waymo is the one you should worry about.


Anti Trust Law.

Not ONLY IS GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. BIG BROTHER WAYMO GETTING TOO DAMN BIG

THEY HAVE TOO MUCH DATA POOLED !

VERY CREEPY !

Time to put the brakes on GOOGLE DARPA

The " CORPORATION" has entirely TOO MUCH LEVERAGE ON GOVERNMENT !

Ask ' Ma Bell" how ANTITRUST WORKS.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Anti Trust Law.
> 
> Not ONLY IS GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. BIG BROTHER WAYMO GETTING TOO DAMN BIG
> 
> ...


Waymo only recently started charging pax. How many decades did Ma Bell operate as a monopoly before they were broken up?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Govt. Is more experienced now.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Govt. Is more experienced now.


If Waymo ever gets to the point where they have a virtual monopoly on transportation, then they will have officially become the Mac Daddy of companies, ever. Not a bad problem to have.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Time to take a closer look at Google / D.A.R.P.A. BIG BROTHER


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Don't you think there would be an ever increasing level of voice prompts to prod users to hurry up? Also, considering the safety features that will have to be employed, it will be a bit funny to see them stuck on the side of the road (or in busy downtown traffic) with their door(s) propped open with something. Like something stuck in an elevator door.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Govt. Is more experienced now.


Uber is the poster child for predatory pricing. They've been getting away with it for ten years.



tohunt4me said:


> Time to take a closer look at Google / D.A.R.P.A. BIG BROTHER


People are arguing that Waymo is a joke and it's all hype, while others are arguing that they're a monopoly. *On the same thread!! *Is that legal?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Don't you think there would be an ever increasing level of voice prompts to prod users to hurry up? Also, considering the safety features that will have to be employed, it will be a bit funny to see them stuck on the side of the road (or in busy downtown traffic) with their door(s) propped open with something. Like something stuck in an elevator door.


There could be another PR disaster waiting for SDCs. I've taken old people with walkers. I load the walker into my car. Suppose an old lady falls down while trying to load her walker into a true SDC. She can't get up and the SDC finally drives off after issuing multiple warnings. That would get huge press coverage.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

goneubering said:


> There could be another PR disaster waiting for SDCs. I've taken old people with walkers. I load the walker into my car. Suppose an old lady falls down while trying to load her walker into a true SDC. She can't get up and the SDC finally drives off after issuing multiple warnings. That would get huge press coverage.


Right. I don't think johnny cabs are the nirvana that the TNC's are hoping they will be.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Don't you think there would be an ever increasing level of voice prompts to prod users to hurry up? Also, considering the safety features that will have to be employed, it will be a bit funny to see them stuck on the side of the road (or in busy downtown traffic) with their door(s) propped open with something. Like something stuck in an elevator door.


Stick a wiffle ball bat in the door to give yourself more time to finish checking out of the hotel?

Genius..

Until you take the human driver out of the car you won't discover all these problems exist, and it's an even longer list of problems that they havn't even started trying to fix.


----------

